# Do you listen to Christian Music?



## MobiusX

I remember when I was a kid at church the music was boring to me, it's not something I would listen to. I am not even that religious anymore. I was always into hip hop and started listening to christian hip hop and didn't expect some of it to be actually good. Here is an example btw:


----------



## millenniumman75

Occasionally - the music I praise to is contemporary. 
"Just Between You and Me" by dcTalk is a cool one.


----------



## VIncymon

Well .. when i'm listenin i prefer the older hymnal type music .. i find the more 'modern' christian music .. sounds too much like other music ..which kinda defeats the purpose for me.

I just can't feel the religious vibe, if the song reminds me off 50 cent or rihanna.


----------



## brokenlight

I like to listen to Christian music, it helps me to keep Christ on my mind. Sometimes a lot of it sounds generic though, and I find I can't listen to some of it for this reason. Here is one I like

My Jesus by Todd Agnew:


----------



## Tau Sin

I'm not Christian so I do not seek out Christian music. But the one exception I have is for a Christian Ska band called Five Iron Frenzy. I downloaded a discography a year or two back but I only really enjoyed sixteen or so songs from their recordings. Out of those songs the ones that delved heavily into faith I simply skipped, but there are a couple good ones where they discuss the hypocrisy of some believers and churches.

Something I truly don't understand though is Christian Death/Black Metal, it just leaves me dazed and confused.


----------



## blueblizzard

FIF is wonderful. Their last disc is the best.


----------



## Tau Sin

blueblizzard said:


> FIF is wonderful. Their last disc is the best.


Yeah I would've loved to see them live but by the time I heard about them they were already disbanded, oh well.


----------



## Neptunus

I'm not Christian, but I do, on occasion, tune into our local Christian station. A lot of their music can be very uplifting.... And I do like Creed.


----------



## anonymid

I love a lot of classic/traditional gospel music. Can't say I'm interested in Christian rock or anything "contemporary," though.


----------



## blueblizzard

Tau Sin said:


> I would've loved to see them live but by the time I heard about them they were already disbanded, oh well.


same with me, I started listening to them in 07


----------



## brokenlight

I really like this song Alive Again by Matt Maher and wanted to share:


----------



## VIncymon

anonymid said:


> I love a lot of classic/traditional gospel music. Can't say I'm interested in Christian rock or anything "contemporary," though.


agreed


----------



## Alys

yeah I listen to it a lot..I really like this one:

http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=CdjRmM0Q0qs


----------



## sash

I love Christian music! I listen to contemporary usually...songs like "Crucified with Christ" by Philips, Craig and Dean


----------



## M86

One of my favorite bands is Casting Crowns.






This song makes me cry every time I listen to it just because it really puts in perspective to me that all though I may be going through a bad situation now, He is there with me always and will get me through this storm.

Even if you're not a Christian, its a very powerful song.


----------



## erasercrumbs

One of my problems with Christian pop music is that it presents eternal truths in a medium that's custom-made to be quickly forgotten. Like Cliffsnotes. 

Of course, if it has you tapping your foot and feeling good, who am I to grouse?


----------



## miniman45

Errrrm Underoath are christian...


----------



## banjerbanjo

I'm not christian, but I am a fan of mewithoutYou.

And, as a banjo player, I do like to listen to some bluegrass gospel.


----------



## brokenlight

M86 said:


> One of my favorite bands is Casting Crowns.


I agree. This is another great Casting Crowns song (Who am I ):


----------



## this portrait

I'm not a fan of the Christian genre of music per se, like all that "Hallelujah, praise Jesus!" stuff, but I do rather like stuff with Christian undertones in it. Stuff that could be interpreted as either secular or religious, pretty much.


----------



## Georgina 22

I listen to christian rock bands like Mercy Me, Third Day and Newsboy's. It's nice to be able to sing about Jesus and not have bands that sing pointless stuff


----------



## Yverinrey

I love Christian rock music. The other genres of Christian music are OK and whether I like it will depend on that artist's style of singing and lyrics.


----------



## Down_But_Not_Forsaken!

I've been a big fan of 'Jesus Music' going back to it's beginning in the early, mid-70's. Larry Norman, Randy Stonehill, Randy Matthews, etc., etc.

I was a Christian metal headbanger in the 80's, went to countless number of concerts, bought loads of albums (yes, vinyl, remember that??!) and still enjoy that genre even today (but not all the time, gettin' old) 

I believe the best in Christian music was during that period from the 70-80's. Since then, i feel, it's gone downhill - i can't relate to the music - again probably a sign of gettin' old, but, then again, maybe not???!

I listen to everything from Christian country all the way to Christian hardcore-metal.




Ray :teeth


----------



## galt

Yeah, I listen to quite a few christian rock bands, even though I'm atheist. I like thousand foot krutch, pillar, switchfoot, 12 stones, blindside, falling up, flyleaf, demon hunter, skillet, kutless, and probably some others.


----------



## illlaymedown

Red, Skillet, Hillsong United, Barlow Girl, Superchick, Switchfoot, Relient K and more that I can't think of. I listen to more bands that are Christians yet don't particularly sing Christian music alone though. I am a Christian.


----------



## power2theweak

millenniumman75 said:


> "Just Between You and Me" by dcTalk is a cool one.


Yeah, I like that one, too!


----------



## power2theweak

M86 said:


> One of my favorite bands is Casting Crowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song makes me cry every time I listen to it just because it really puts in perspective to me that all though I may be going through a bad situation now, He is there with me always and will get me through this storm.
> 
> Even if you're not a Christian, its a very powerful song.


I love Casting Crowns, and I absolutely LOVE this song. Been listening to it over and over and over again lately.


----------



## power2theweak




----------



## power2theweak

This one means a lot to me because my mom just died.


----------



## power2theweak




----------



## brokenlight

power2theweak said:


>


I like that song too. I really needed to hear it now, thanks.


----------



## brokenlight

This is a good song. The lyrics are nice too, so posting them here.

Save Me, by JJ Heller

Living
Am I really living
Or am I just existing
Hiding away

Danger 
The world is full of danger
But if I never try to go outside
My heart will waste away

Come and save me
You're the only source of all the peace I need 
Come and save me

You tell me life will not be pain free
What will be will always be in your control
Darkness is light to you 
And all you ask me to do
Is trust what you say is true 

You are stronger
Than any terrible possible scenario today
Come and save me
You're the only source of all the peace I need 
Come and save me

Save me &#8230;


----------



## 1applehearts1

Tau Sin said:


> I'm not Christian so I do not seek out Christian music. But the one exception I have is for a Christian Ska band called Five Iron Frenzy. I downloaded a discography a year or two back but I only really enjoyed sixteen or so songs from their recordings. Out of those songs the ones that delved heavily into faith I simply skipped, but there are a couple good ones where they discuss the hypocrisy of some believers and churches.
> 
> Something I truly don't understand though is Christian Death/Black Metal, it just leaves me dazed and confused.


i love five iron frenzy,. they did a concert at my church when i was 13 i loved it


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I love Christian metal! The Devil Wears Prada, Demon Hunter, Norma Jean, The Showdown, As I Lay Dying, etc.


----------



## Anxiety75

We have recordings of Christian music through our congregations and sing them at worship and even at home when we feel inclined to sing them. We had a batch of new releases and many of them, beautiful.


----------



## Banzai

galt said:


> Yeah, I listen to quite a few christian rock bands, even though I'm atheist. I like thousand foot krutch, pillar, switchfoot, 12 stones, blindside, falling up, flyleaf, demon hunter, skillet, kutless, and probably some others.





illlaymedown said:


> Red, Skillet, Hillsong United, Barlow Girl, Superchick, Switchfoot, Relient K and more that I can't think of. I listen to more bands that are Christians yet don't particularly sing Christian music alone though. I am a Christian.


I like to listen to Christian rock - alot of the bands above. When I'm down, I like to listen to the slower Christian pop as well. I'm an atheist but the lyrics don't really bother me. Sure, even if I don't believe in the stuff, doesn't mean to say it's not good music or anything.


----------



## mrmaticus

Shauna The Dead said:


> I love Christian metal! The Devil Wears Prada, Demon Hunter, Norma Jean, The Showdown, As I Lay Dying, etc.


I totally agree. There is lots of good Christian metal out there! You have a good list...and I will add August Burns Red, Becoming the Archetype, and Haste the Day!


----------



## Groundskeeper

Most of the music I listen to now is Christian music.

If you like Hip hop/rap, but can't stand the message/lyrics in the mainstream industry, there are some really good artists out there: Lecrae, Trip Lee, Tedashii, Sho Baraka, Flame, Shai Linne, 116 clique.

Some good suggestions have already been made for Christian rock, but I'd like to add Eowyn to that list. There's something about her voice that I really like.

If you're a country fan Tracy Lawrence has an album out called "The Rock" that is pretty good.

If you like the reggae/rock (kinda like sublime I guess) Rootdown is a pretty good band. They don't have any full length albums out, just a couple of Ep's.


----------



## brokenlight

I love this song, How Great is our God, by Chris Tomlin:


----------



## gg87

I do. I listen to a lot of gospel music mostly. Shea Norman, Natalie Grant and Avalon are just a few of my favorite Christian musicians.


----------



## firedancer

chris tomlin, jeremy camp, third day, demon hunter, kutless, casting crowns, david crowder band and all in between. but i don't necessarily listen to only christian rock (like my sister). i love all types of music.


----------



## haikupoet

I gave Superchick a listen and liked Stand in the Rain.

The one thing I can't get into is when the song is only about the Christian experience, like saying "he's so great" because it just doesn't have any meaning outside of that experience. Sometimes the songs sound like complete gibberish to me, and I have a supposed Christian background. If they'd explain what it means to them, I might be interested, for example, I gave third day a listen and could understand what they were saying in Born Again.


----------



## mazer

Some hymns occasionally, but I love me some Evanescence.


----------



## eagleheart

Yeah, but I mostly prefer either

that "old-fashioned" hymn stuff with choirs and pipe organ (LOOOOVE the pipe organ)

or Southern gospel/bluegrass. 
or by singers like Tennessee Ernie Ford, Jim Reeves etc.

I just don't like most of Christian rock or contemporary or whatever it's called. It's just not my taste. I like some of Jesús Adrián Romero's songs though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I love Christian based music, even though I'm not particularly religious. I like Amy Grant, Casting Crowns, DC Talk, The Newsboys...


----------



## shyguydan222

Toby Mac, Third Day, Jeremy Camp, Kutless, Chris Tomlin, Switchfoot, DC Talk, Jars of Clay, Relient K, Mercy Me, but I listen to non-secular music also. I like to get the best of both worlds when it comes to music


----------



## millenniumman75

I like some of the modern stuff.
DCTalk's Just Between You and Me is on my LivingAnxious page, and an MP3 on my computer. I love that song.
It was a crossover hit, but they wouldn't DARE play it on mainstream radio anymore :no


----------



## UltraShy

Christian Rap -- there really is a hell.


----------



## Ambivert

UltraShy said:


> Christian Rap -- there really is a hell.


:lol


----------



## caflme

Yes, quite often.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

millenniumman75 said:


> I like some of the modern stuff.
> DCTalk's Just Between You and Me is on my LivingAnxious page, and an MP3 on my computer. I love that song.
> It was a crossover hit, but they wouldn't DARE play it on mainstream radio anymore :no


I think both the Jesus Freak and the Supernatural albums were very strong. I don't really care much for the 'rapping' part of their career, but Just Be Free is a good album, too.


----------



## compulsive dreamer

I think i never heard any of that bands before, but their music sounds good


----------



## Georgina 22

I love christian music. I like songs that sing about my God than with pop bands etc that sing songs about girlfriend/boyfriends or just rubbish really

I love Newsboys. Third Day and Mercy Me. I have a few of their songs on my ipod and I listen to them on Youtube. 
Look them up on Youtube. I like songs by Newsboys and Mercy Me the best though. '
'Glorious' is my fave at the moment, by Newsboys.


----------



## Pialicious88

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f38/do-you-listen-to-christian-music-74267/Do you listen to Christian Music

HELL YEAH i'm pretty much addicted to gospel as a matter of fact im listening to kierra sheard now :boogie the funny thing is im an atheist


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## anonymid

^ That's the stuff! :yes


----------



## brokenlight




----------



## melissa75

Yes, I love Christian music. It is very uplifting and has quite a positive effect on me. You should check out "Sweetly Broken" by Jeremy Riddle. Also, I like Tenth Avenue North.


----------



## cmr

Yeah, it's pretty much most of what I listen to. My favorite artists are:

1. Project 86
2. mewithoutYou
3. Emery
4. Flatfoot 56
5. Flyleaf
6. Jeremy Enigk
7. Family Force 5
8. Relient K
9. Thousand Foot Krutch
10. The Becoming
11. Starflyer 59

There's a lot more I like but those are the main ones....


----------



## NotRealName

I wouldn't say the bands I listen to would call their music Christian, but there is Christian members which leads to some religious lyrics. I'm an atheist but regardless of the singers choice of lyrics, if the music sounds good, I'm in.

Case in Point


----------



## penguin runner

I was reading through this and never noticed how many bands I listen to are considered Christian music.
Relient K, Thousand Foot Krutch, Emery, Switchfoot, and 12 Stones are some that I listen to often when I am feeling down. I especially like Relient K's "I So Hate Consequences" and "More than Useless" for when sad times. So upbeat with a nice message.


----------



## KittyGirl

I find myself listening to the radio sometimes- getting into the music-- then suddenly I realize it's completely about God and the Bible! XD
lol
I've never read the bible, but Christian music these days has really become so up-to-date and interesting to listen to! educational too, I guess.


----------



## russophile1977

I'm not Christian but I love Christian music. Chris Tomlin is probably one of my favorites.


----------



## cmr

I think mewithoutYou is my fave band right now... They're performing in Portland, OR on June 8th and I really would love to go... But the SA makes my stomach flip thinking about it.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have been listening to it more and more lately and watching the 700 Club before going to bed. Interesting stuff.


----------



## uffie

this is my favorite christian band


----------



## cmr

^ I love that song!


----------



## Georgina 22

This is my favourite song at the moment from Newsboys - This is your life


----------



## millenniumman75

Georgina 22 said:


> This is my favourite song at the moment from Newsboys - This is your life


Newsboys is a pretty cool group .


----------



## SciFiGeek17

Most of the music I listen to is non-christian. I don't listen to music with harsh language or anything. I spent most of my childhood and teenage years listening to christian music. My parents were very strict, but once I was allowed to listen to other, I stop listening to christian music.

I started out with Linkin Park, Simple Plan, Kelly Clarkson, Jesse McCartney, Three Days Grace, One Republic, Within Temptation(which is kind of uplifting and spirtial like-not sure if I'd consider them christian). But I recently started listening to the group Red, which is considered christian rock. 

I don't mind most christian bands, but I think the worship music kind of bothers me. Idk why =/


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

You can never go wrong with tobyMac. I used to think christian music was boring until i heard tobyMac. 




also the lead singer of dctalk sings with the newsboys now in this one


----------



## brokenlight

Yay, love tobyMac too! Lose My Soul is a good one:


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

tobyMac is one of the rare artists in that most of his songs are good


----------



## millenniumman75

I love that song, too! "I don't wanna gain the whole world and lose my soul". Profound.


----------



## Freiheit

I'm Christian but I don't listen to Christian music.


----------



## brokenlight

Yeah, Lose My Soul is one of my favorites. 

Downhere is really underrated I think. Here is a good one (My Last Amen) and another good one of theirs is "The Real Jesus". They have a sound that reminds me of Keane:


----------



## millenniumman75

I still listen to dcTalk's Just Between You and Me.


----------



## catlover88

Relient K, Kutless, Starfield, Switchfoot, Casting Crowns, Keith Green, Jason Upton


----------



## brokenlight

Danielle Rose: Small things with great love


----------



## AnAngelsLove

My favorite songs are ...
*Washed By The Water - NeedToBreathe 
*Born Again - Third Day.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## epostler

*love Christian music*

I'm not the biggest Christian in the world, no where near it in fact but i LOVE the music. It has great messages and puts you in an upbeat mood. Its so refreshing to hear Christian rock verses some of the stuff the radio has to offer. 
If i want rap i have Kj-52, there is an abundance of rock from TFK to Fireflight. There's even this great scremo band called Demon Hunter, they are amazing!
Its such a versatile music genre with every genre in it! That's why i love it


----------



## Robot the Human

I'm more of a manly man myself, but this song is great even though it is way out of my genre of music.

Ever Stays Red
"Blue"






Dizmas
"On a Search in America"

This is probably my favorite Christian Rock song. It's much harder and louder. Sadly, I can't find it on youtube.


----------



## BoostedSol

Love it myself, the sonic elements of christian music has come a long way in that last 10 years. I'm a fan of "I am terrified" "Leeland" "downhere" "August burns red" and also Jars of clays first album was a masterpiece IMO, guitar, violin, mandolins, very unique sound.


----------



## Sheriff

The only contemporary Christian artist I can really say I listen to on a regular basis is Mainstay. Their music is very accessible to both Christian and secular audiences, and I like that they usually don't present their meaning too too blatantly, but at the same time they manage not to compromise the theology in their songs.
My first reaction to most of the stuff that has all of the "Jesus, Jesus" in every line is to find it a little on the corny side; I don't think there's anything wrong with it and it's not painful for me to listen to or anything, but for some reason when it's expressed in the form of contemporary music it just feels slightly dopey to me. I can appreciate that sort of dopeyness when it's sincere but at the same time I can see how it would be difficult for a non-believer to take seriously.
But my favorite is when I can find Christian undertones (especially unintentional ones) in supposedly secular music.


----------



## jennlynne5

I love Relient K, Newsboys and Jars of Clay just to name a few.

One of my absolute favorites is House of Heroes. They aren't as well known and aren't blatantly Christian. They are just an amazing rock band.


----------



## OneStrikeOut

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXsRI-vqdsk
I love myself some christian death metal.





Also Arvo pärt would probably be the single most awesome religious composer of all time.. he got some very nice choir and devotional pieces in his portfolio aswell.

But I don't chose to listen to music based on my religious preferrences


----------



## kingfoxy

I am not a very religous man but neal morse is one of my favourite singers i am a massive fan of spocks beard the band he was in.When he left spocks to pursue a solo career as a christian rock singer i was dissapointed but apon hearing his songs i became a huge fan.All of his songs are about god but are so great even if you are not a fan of christian music you cant helped but be moved by the emotion in his voice as he sings about his faith.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I grew up loving and continue to love Christian Music. If you want something that will shatter your windows or blow something up, try the Chariot! :lol


----------



## Neptunus

Sometimes. I'm not Christain, but I can relate spiritually (if that makes sense.)


----------



## Neptunus

anonymid said:


>


Very cool! Gives me an idea for a Christmas present!


----------



## Revenwyn

I don't really listen to Christian music. I used to. 

But Demonhunter's not bad.


----------



## Class

I haven't really listened to Christian music since 2006. I just wasn't finding it involving or good anymore. I mean, I still like the older stuff I listened to, but nothing really recent.

I'd like to get into some Christian electronica, though...


----------



## sickofshyness

Yes, it drives my kids CRAZY!


----------



## snowflakeinmay95

Chants, hymns, and Christian rock. I love them all.


----------



## dlennr

I keep the local Christian station on in my car, and I notice that it makes a huge difference in my mood. On my ipod I have a lot of Christian rock and metal. When I was in high school, I was depressed all the time and listened to mainly secular alternative music. I would never go back to that. Though I do still listen to secular music, I listen primarily to Christian. Even if a Christian song talks about a depressing topic, there is always hope in it.


----------



## moke64916

Though I am not religious. I am spiritual and live as spirit or what Christians recur to as the Christ within. The holy ghost is the being(soul). Holy spirit(soul) remembering to that of Jesuses soul evolvement. I listen to Christian music that does not refer to God, or with disunity. If there is a song of grace, love, without referring to God as their savior, then I am interested. I say to those Christians. Do you remember in the new testament when Jesus spoke of he shall return. My truth, may not be Christians but I respect your beliefs. Jesus is spirit as we all are. Jesus was a highly evolved soul. The most evolved that walked the face of the Earth. He knew that we are all spirit as he is, and says I am the fathers son, as are you as well. He said we were too. It speaks of iron the bible. Thus return of Jesus, personally is not literally Jesus, but a soul of one of us. That reaches an understanding he did. I think this return will be within the next 100 years. That's just me. I respect Christians for the amount of faith they have. Faith is powerful. I think Joel Osteen is a great Christian preacher.


----------



## MrZi




----------



## moke64916

YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> Joel Osteen is a terrible preacher Lol, and Jesus has a physical body and will return in his very same physical body. :yes You didn't read everything apparently Lol


Joel Osteen teaches how people to feel joy, love, and peace. He is preaching positive messages. So he is a great preacher in mine and those who are willing to help themselves, which shows a lot about ones character. And I cannot argue or tell you what I think with one who is strong and deep in their beliefs. But is befief, truth? My understanding something is only true if it is experienced or a past event. That is just common sense. I think Jesuses messages were highly misinterpreted in ancient times and today. Just what I think. Like I said, I respect your beliefs. I'm just saying it is not experience. Which experience is truth. That's all.


----------

